# SSOTM June 2020 Celebrate Anything



## mattwalt

A long while back 2 members thoughtfully celebrated a members ancestry.

This month it would be great to celebrate anything that you would like. It could be a pet, film, book, pastime, country, servicemen or whatever

Along with the entry should be a brief description of what it is you are representing.

Collaborations I think would be fine for this one - any collaborative work that wins members will each receive the badge.


----------



## NSFC

Cool great idea, calibrations between members would make things very interesting. You know with these great competition ideas your just shooting yourself in the foot, because your making it harder for you to judge. You must like causing your self pain. :banghead:


----------



## Void

Dang it Matt, That could take 32 days of planning to pull off adequately. Not at all a task for mere mortals. But I am curious to see what lurks in the minds and souls of my new found peers.


----------



## mattwalt

yeah - been pondering over this one. I have another idea I could run as this months - and have this one essentially run over 2.

Let me know thoughts...


----------



## Tree Man

NSFC said:


> Cool great idea, calibrations between members would make things very interesting. You know with these great competition ideas your just shooting yourself in the foot, because your making it harder for you to judge. You must like causing your self pain. :banghead:


Haha!
It wouldn't be funny if it weren't true.


----------



## skarrd

Hmmm,sounds interesting,wheels are turning


----------



## Catapults and Carving

As my username suggests as well as slings I love carving, so wanted to use that as a ‘theme’ so I decided to carve this yew fork with a wood spirit only using my Mora 106 and a little sandpaper and BLO to finish. A wood spirit seemed fitting as it’s the first thing I ever carved. Hope this fits the criteria and you guys like it! Have a good day all


----------



## Tree Man

Catapults and Carving said:


> As my username suggests as well as slings I love carving, so wanted to use that as a 'theme' so I decided to carve this yew fork with a wood spirit only using my Mora 106 and a little sandpaper and BLO to finish. A wood spirit seemed fitting as it's the first thing I ever carved. Hope this fits the criteria and you guys like it! Have a good day all


Wow! Coming out swinging!!!!! Thats fantastic.


----------



## mattwalt

C&C - thats really nice!


----------



## Catapults and Carving

Cheers guys appreciate it!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Catapults and Carving said:


> As my username suggests as well as slings I love carving, so wanted to use that as a 'theme' so I decided to carve this yew fork with a wood spirit only using my Mora 106 and a little sandpaper and BLO to finish. A wood spirit seemed fitting as it's the first thing I ever carved. Hope this fits the criteria and you guys like it! Have a good day all


That is nice C&C! But I am wondering if you could carve that with a set of Toenail Clippers?? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Catapults and Carving

MOJAVE MO said:


> Catapults and Carving said:
> 
> 
> 
> As my username suggests as well as slings I love carving, so wanted to use that as a 'theme' so I decided to carve this yew fork with a wood spirit only using my Mora 106 and a little sandpaper and BLO to finish. A wood spirit seemed fitting as it's the first thing I ever carved. Hope this fits the criteria and you guys like it! Have a good day all
> 
> 
> 
> That is nice C&C! But I am wondering if you could carve that with a set of Toenail Clippers??
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Haha the little file on the nail clippers does come in handy


----------



## Void

Catapults and Carving said:


> As my username suggests as well as slings I love carving, so wanted to use that as a 'theme' so I decided to carve this yew fork with a wood spirit only using my Mora 106 and a little sandpaper and BLO to finish. A wood spirit seemed fitting as it's the first thing I ever carved. Hope this fits the criteria and you guys like it! Have a good day all


 Nicely done sir,and very early in the month too. I love wood spirits. Doesn't everyone?


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Catapults and Carving said:


> As my username suggests as well as slings I love carving, so wanted to use that as a 'theme' so I decided to carve this yew fork with a wood spirit only using my Mora 106 and a little sandpaper and BLO to finish. A wood spirit seemed fitting as it's the first thing I ever carved. Hope this fits the criteria and you guys like it! Have a good day all


Dang, you beat me to it, LOL.....I have been wanting to do this on a natural for a while now.
You did a fantastic job Sir, love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catapults and Carving

Cheers again guys, do it SLING-N-SHOT, I would love to see how your turns out!


----------



## bingo

Nice work dude spot on ????


----------



## NSFC

I carve a lot and come from a family of carvers we jokingly say its not finished until you've bleed on it. Unfortunitly its more common then not. The tree spirit will add some grip to the handle also. look forward to more of your stuff.


----------



## skarrd

Very cool! my mom was a carver,me ,,,,,,not so much. nice work!


----------



## Catapults and Carving

Thanks for all the positive comments guys!


----------



## skarrd

couple ideas forming,gonna have to get busy. Dang!


----------



## skarrd

here is mine,a Conus,and a tribute. a Tribute to the forum and its people for all the Help,Insperation,and especially the Encouragement that is given so readily. I made this because a lot of folks told me that I could,and a couple more showed me it could be done,even by a first timer who had never even held a conus. Thanks Guys,Ya'll know who you are


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> here is mine,a Conus,and a tribute. a Tribute to the forum and its people for all the Help,Insperation,and especially the Encouragement that is given so readily. I made this because a lot of folks told me that I could,and a couple more showed me it could be done,even by a first timer who had never even held a conus. Thanks Guys,Ya'll know who you are


Skaard. You made a friggin' Conus!! Success is only fear leaving the body. Is that what they say....?!? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Catapults and Carving

Skarrd you absolutely smashed it, that’s a fine looking conus!


----------



## mattwalt

Cracking conus Skarrd


----------



## Void

skarrd said:


> here is mine,a Conus,and a tribute. a Tribute to the forum and its people for all the Help,Insperation,and especially the Encouragement that is given so readily. I made this because a lot of folks told me that I could,and a couple more showed me it could be done,even by a first timer who had never even held a conus. Thanks Guys,Ya'll know who you are


Nice one Skarrd. Well done.


----------



## NSFC

Very simple design but each of these has had there own personality. I like the branding on it. I like the table full of goodies also.


----------



## NSFC

skarrd said:


> here is mine,a Conus,and a tribute. a Tribute to the forum and its people for all the Help,Insperation,and especially the Encouragement that is given so readily. I made this because a lot of folks told me that I could,and a couple more showed me it could be done,even by a first timer who had never even held a conus. Thanks Guys,Ya'll know who you arI


I looked at this winning entry, again!

Im confused about the 3rd photo? Is that some sort of home rig aiming device? Do you get a handicap like in golf when you use that backwoods apparatus? Did you upcycle it from last years asparagus trellis in your garden?

Please share your Jedi ways.

Im guessing from the activity on this post that every one is festering up in there rodent holes. Toiling away at the inspiring entry's.

Never Settle For Common


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is mine,a Conus,and a tribute. a Tribute to the forum and its people for all the Help,Insperation,and especially the Encouragement that is given so readily. I made this because a lot of folks told me that I could,and a couple more showed me it could be done,even by a first timer who had never even held a conus. Thanks Guys,Ya'll know who you are
> 
> 
> 
> Skaard. You made a friggin' Conus!! Success is only fear leaving the body. Is that what they say....?!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks Mo,next one will be bigger


----------



## skarrd

Catapults and Carving said:


> Skarrd you absolutely smashed it, that's a fine looking conus!


Thanks,i am really happy with it


----------



## skarrd

mattwalt said:


> Cracking conus Skarrd


Thank you Matt


----------



## skarrd

Void said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is mine,a Conus,and a tribute. a Tribute to the forum and its people for all the Help,Insperation,and especially the Encouragement that is given so readily. I made this because a lot of folks told me that I could,and a couple more showed me it could be done,even by a first timer who had never even held a conus. Thanks Guys,Ya'll know who you are
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Skarrd. Well done.
Click to expand...

Thanks Man!


----------



## skarrd

NSFC said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is mine,a Conus,and a tribute. a Tribute to the forum and its people for all the Help,Insperation,and especially the Encouragement that is given so readily. I made this because a lot of folks told me that I could,and a couple more showed me it could be done,even by a first timer who had never even held a conus. Thanks Guys,Ya'll know who you arI
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at this winning entry, again!
> 
> Im confused about the 3rd photo? Is that some sort of home rig aiming device? Do you get a handicap like in golf when you use that backwoods apparatus? Did you upcycle it from last years asparagus trellis in your garden?
> 
> Please share your Jedi ways.
> 
> Im guessing from the activity on this post that every one is festering up in there rodent holes. Toiling away at the inspiring entry's.
> 
> Never Settle For Common
Click to expand...

that's a piece of artwork the woman and I are working on,lol


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Man you makers better step this contest up a notch or I am going to be forced out of Competition Semi-Retirement! I made this frame many moons ago in honor of my Great Grandfather who immigrated from Japan and became world famous in less than 9 months on US Soil! Do you like history? Read up on him via Google @ Gunjiro Aoki. Or go deep and read up on my Great Uncle Richard Aoki!
This makery started with a White Oak fork gifted by The Norseman, H.E. Hunter, that he found on his Grandfather's ranch in Oklahoma. Enjoy!
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Mo - you gotta be the most culturally diverse guy I've even known


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Mo - you gotta be the most culturally diverse guy I've even known


Too bad there ain't a paycheck associated with that title!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC

Very cool, I like the wrap and lanyard, but mostly i like the story and history. What is the writing on the butt, and what does it say.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

NSFC said:


> Very cool, I like the wrap and lanyard, but mostly i like the story and history. What is the writing on the butt, and what does it say.


That is my first last name, Aoki in Kanji. It translates into Blue-Green Tree. The USA changed my Great Grandmother's name to Oakie in order to 'give back' her citizen after my GGpa passed away. Another fun fact, my middle name is Forrest. I guess I was Born to Sling!? I named my daughter Koala just to keep it all real.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Okay, my entry is a tribute to the best two hobbies I've ever had, and stuck with....one being Native American style flute making, and now,natural sling shots.

This one is a hybrid of a short natural Dogwood fork with a stubby handle, mated to some flute tube off cuts from tuning them, joined together with Gorilla Polyurethane glue and stub tenons.

The off cut woods are from the butt cap up, mystery wood for the actual butt cap, which I flame roasted to bring out the grain lines, then Mahogany, Beech, South American Yellow Heart, Jatoba, and the Dogwood natural fork part.

Was a labor of love putting this together....or a PITA, lol....haven't decided which yet.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Oh boy that looks cool as heck!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

YEeeeYooow My eyes!

Darrell you shouldn't do that before I've had a toddy for my body or two. That yellow about put my eyesockets in a coma! :shocked:


----------



## mattwalt

Like that.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Thanks guys 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Void

That's really cool Mo! You always come up with neat stuff.


----------



## Void

Sling-n-Shot, that is a really cool idea. I always wanted to find a use for flute offcuts. I always ended up with piles of them. It made a nice looking shooter.


----------



## NSFC

Very nice, love the leaned forward forks.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Void said:


> That's really cool Mo! You always come up with neat stuff.


Thanks Void. I'm gonna change the forks tips to something smarter. I didn't know much about forks when I did this. Reminder to @MattW. This is a non-entry for this month. I'm trying to come up with something using a Godzilla theme, but my muse is confused.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

LOL - I'm aware Mo. No worries - though when YOU mention a Godzilla based theme I get intrigued...


----------



## skarrd

Very Nice ,beautiful work on it


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Void said:


> Sling-n-Shot, that is a really cool idea. I always wanted to find a use for flute offcuts. I always ended up with piles of them. It made a nice looking shooter.


Tks, didn't realize you built flutes and would love to see some pics of your work ? ([email protected])

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Void

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Void said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sling-n-Shot, that is a really cool idea. I always wanted to find a use for flute offcuts. I always ended up with piles of them. It made a nice looking shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> Tks, didn't realize you built flutes and would love to see some pics of your work ? ([email protected])
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> I haven't made any in a while. But I will look for some Pics.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Most of us seem to use wood for the slingshots we make, so maybe we could celebrate all those beautiful trees that provide us with our raw materials?

My entry is one of my landscape photos: two old oak trees in spring.


----------



## Tree Man

Pebble Shooter said:


> Most of us seem to use wood for the slingshots we make, so maybe we could celebrate all those beautiful trees that provide us with our raw materials?
> 
> My entry is one of my landscape photos: two old oak trees in spring.


Here here !! I love this!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Pebble Shooter said:


> Most of us seem to use wood for the slingshots we make, so maybe we could celebrate all those beautiful trees that provide us with our raw materials?
> 
> My entry is one of my landscape photos: two old oak trees in spring.


Beautiful Oaks, yes, love this idea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC

I might not have anything as good as a 1988 windows screen saver showing rolling hills and two lovely trees set in a dream state, but Im working on an entry starting at 1:30 this afternoon.

This competition is a difficult one for me. I have been doing a lot of soul searching these last coupe of weeks on all the great tributes I can dedicate a piece to. I have had dreams thinking on this topic(all good of course) now like gift at a surprise birthday party Ive got one. I played most of the day today with it. Carving, drinking coffee and tall glasses of ice water, with my dog.

Just another good day in the shade.

never settle for common


----------



## mattwalt

Cool - can't wait to see


----------



## Tree Man

NSFC said:


> I might not have anything as good as a 1988 windows screen saver showing rolling hills and two lovely trees set in a dream state, but Im working on an entry starting at 1:30 this afternoon.
> 
> This competition is a difficult one for me. I have been doing a lot of soul searching these last coupe of weeks on all the great tributes I can dedicate a piece to. I have had dreams thinking on this topic(all good of course) now like gift at a surprise birthday party Ive got one. I played most of the day today with it. Carving, drinking coffee and tall glasses of ice water, with my dog.
> 
> Just another good day in the shade.
> 
> never settle for common


That sounds like a wonderful day!! Can't wait to see what you build.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Guess who is coming to town to put a whuppin' on little people....??
Go, Go, MOZILLA...!!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

That the Japanese in you coming out mo?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> That the Japanese in you coming out mo?


Hai MattWChan! I have come to terms with my makery in that it'll take me about 2 more years of practice to carve a frame with elegant and flowing lines of Cherry Blossom perfection. So I cranked up the Blue Oyster Cult instead and my muse revealed itself!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Wax on - Wax off... Mo-San


----------



## Tree Man

MOJAVE MO said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> That the Japanese in you coming out mo?
> 
> 
> 
> Hai MattWChan! I have come to terms with my makery in that it'll take me about 2 more years of practice to carve a frame with elegant and flowing lines of Cherry Blossom perfection. So I cranked up the Blue Oyster Cult instead and my muse revealed itself!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

With a purposeful grimace and a terrible sound!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

treeman said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> That the Japanese in you coming out mo?
> 
> 
> 
> Hai MattWChan! I have come to terms with my makery in that it'll take me about 2 more years of practice to carve a frame with elegant and flowing lines of Cherry Blossom perfection. So I cranked up the Blue Oyster Cult instead and my muse revealed itself!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With a purposeful grimace and a terrible sound!
Click to expand...

He pulls the spitting high-tension wires dowwwwn.....

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC

mattwalt said:


> Wax on - Wax off... Mo-San


sand on- sand off.. Mo-san then repeat.


----------



## NSFC

I have some chop sticks that I dont know how to use. Ill send them to you for your build if it would help out. Im keeping the stale gross cookies with the fortunes written on little pieces of paper. They make great targets. Oh! those are Chinese food things not Japanese, Oh well whats the difference? :imslow:


----------



## flipgun

Guys, It looks like I am not going to get in an entry this time. Recently went back to work and when I get home my ass is draggin'. I am watching with interest though. Best to All.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Warning - Picture heavy post

Here's a very simple, lightly roasted Swamp Red Maple (_Acer rubrum _var. _drummondii) _natural cup that I just finished for a buddy who is a C-17 pilot and a Captain in the Louisiana Air National Guard. We occasionally shoot pistols and rifles together, and last year I re-introduced him to the joys of slingshots. This was supposed to be given as a birthday gift a couple of months ago, but Covid and other external factors delayed that timeline. It is finished with BLO. Hope he likes it!


----------



## mattwalt

Thats a very cool natty - sure your friend would love it.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SlingDude! Mother Nature knew you were looking for this one!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC

That fork is so uniform, I dont think that was made to be part of a tree, but maybe a tree grew it just for a slingshot. Your buddy is in for a surprise.


----------



## Tree Man

A good ol natty is hard to beat!! Thats A true shooter right there!


----------



## Ibojoe

That one is perfect.


----------



## Island made

Slingdude! That is awesome.


----------



## Ordo

Outstanding symmetry in that one.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> here is mine,a Conus,and a tribute. a Tribute to the forum and its people for all the Help,Insperation,and especially the Encouragement that is given so readily. I made this because a lot of folks told me that I could,and a couple more showed me it could be done,even by a first timer who had never even held a conus. Thanks Guys,Ya'll know who you are


Great looking Conus @skaard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Cool and very natural sling @SLINGDUDE....dang near perfect symmetry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

SlingDude... says "I hope he likes it"

Hey, what's not to like?


----------



## NSFC

My submission is a familiar one. (Altoids appreciation from TAG and his friends.)

I am very grateful for the knowledge, support, and friendship the fellow brother-n have given me in the this newly found life style. I have comfort in my solitude and meditation now.

Skill sets, and goals are my new coffee.

I found a peace in my restlessness knowing that there are others that I can see a future in our companionship.

These competitions have pushed my creative desire to make slinging more then a hobby and make it a way of life.

My friends here have given me more than they could ever know.

This is my tribute piece.

Yes, those are the cuffs we discussed.

I thank You.


----------



## Ordo

That's a winner. Beautiful.


----------



## NSFC

Ordo said:


> That's a winner. Beautiful.


That means a lot coming from you.


----------



## Tree Man

NSFC said:


> DSCF3200.JPG DSCF3198.JPG
> 
> My submission is a familiar one. (Altoids appreciation from TAG and his friends.)
> 
> I am very grateful for the knowledge, support, and friendship the fellow brother-n have given me in the this newly found life style. I have comfort in my solitude and meditation now.
> 
> Skill sets, and goals are my new coffee.
> 
> I found a peace in my restlessness knowing that there are others that I can see a future in our companionship.
> 
> These competitions have pushed my creative desire to make slinging more then a hobby and make it a way of life.
> 
> My friends here have given me more than they could ever know.
> 
> This is my tribute piece.
> 
> Yes, those are the cuffs we discussed.
> 
> I thank You.


Wow! Thats incredible work right there. Really clean. I also find building and working on slingshots very peaceful and meditative. Follow your bliss my friend. Fantastic job all around.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Very nice @ NSFC.....exactly what I was thinking of doing to mine, but way too many trades going on to play with it now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

You dialed that RingShooter in proud NFSC!! I did something like that a few moons back and there is nothing simple nor easy about that modification!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC

Thanks for your support and kind words. It shoots very well and is very comfortable, him and I are going to have a lot of good times ahead of us. Im going to tell him your guys thought about him. Thanks again for the participation prize tag and the people that had a hand in this aluminium core.


----------



## NSFC

I hope my submission statement was clear that my tribute is to the supporters of this site. From the knowledge passed down, support, kind words and constructive criticism.Getting this ring slinger blank core was a big surprise, thats why i dedicated it to this contest. to show appreciation to those who support me.


----------



## Island made

Hello all, hope everyone is well!

This is a collaboration of Chris (treeman) and myself. Chris made these stunning chalice forks from a blackjack Oak. ( Quercus Marilandica). And I finished it off with the handle. The handle is aluminum anodized a beautiful violet with a brass and aluminium collar. I machined a metal helix and installed it in the base of the forks. And a machined grade 8 bolt runs the entire length of the handle, the head of the bolt being the Brass end cap with the lanyard hole. The lanyard is made by Chris also. This frame was his dream child and He gave me an amazing canvas to work from.

Our inspiration and tribute of this frame is to the clergy who guided there flocks and communities through these crazy times. Being a pastor is the highest calling and the hardest job on this earth. So this frame is in honour of them.

Thanks for looking friends!






























View attachment 296494


----------



## NSFC

Nice teamwork, your styles blend together flawlessly.

Are you going to share custody of this baby? Every other weekend and holiday? :rofl:


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Nice collaboration Shane and Chris, beautiful sling

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

Island made said:


> Hello all, hope everyone is well!
> 
> This is a collaboration of Chris (treeman) and myself. Chris made these stunning chalice forks from a blackjack Oak. ( Quercus Marilandica). And I finished it off with the handle. The handle is aluminum anodized a beautiful violet with a brass and aluminium collar. I machined a metal helix and installed it in the base of the forks. And a machined grade 8 bolt runs the entire length of the handle, the head of the bolt being the Brass end cap with the lanyard hole. The lanyard is made by Chris also. This frame was his dream child and He gave me an amazing canvas to work from.
> 
> Our inspiration and tribute of this frame is to the clergy who guided there flocks and communities through these crazy times. Being a pastor is the highest calling and the hardest job on this earth. So this frame is in honour of them.
> 
> Thanks for looking friends! C2B9ED6F-8EEF-4CE0-A206-945B48349835.jpeg F1BC005C-3705-4EF8-BB76-1E2380BB9F59.jpeg 97919028-DD20-409A-81FA-E2ABBBAF31C3.jpeg FBED4EF8-8B2B-49AE-8ACC-7BC3B4283A30.jpeg F9B8A1A6-2DA2-48FB-A7F8-DAA78F192CEF.jpeg 1A979FD4-BF3A-4955-A5E9-AB0B710AB09A.jpeg CB0F113B-BFA1-4254-8732-D1826E24A57A.jpeg D08DC8E7-D095-4E42-B13D-3133A259EAFA.jpeg 113E2DDD-82DD-4654-B928-E9BC1641CBBE.jpeg C1DD4818-03E1-4778-B20C-95A13D6A2840.jpeg


I'm completely riding Shanes coat tails on this one. To come up with a concept is one thing, but to bring it to life is another. 
When we first discussed this build, we asked the question; if the bishop carried a slingshot, what would it look like? 
From then on it was known as the bishop's chalice. The gorgeous anodised violet color is a reference to a clergyman's hassock. Of course it needed a priest's collar. The style and shape of the pommel and lanyard bead are inspired by a priests cap and we chose oak for the forks as most altars and church pews are solid Oak. Im truly amazed at what Shane was able to do throughout this whole build. From the machining to the coloring and everything in between.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Okay. I'm not gonna follow that frame. That would be like the losers of the Stanley Cup serving hot chocolate and cookies to the winners. I'm bringing the Pain of Godzilla, and it will crush the competition like a windpipe in a Saharan Dust Storm!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Catapults and Carving

That’s ridiculously beautiful! Great team effort guys, the colours, the materials, the finish! Flawless


----------



## mattwalt

Wow... thats stunning...


----------



## 31610

Wow Shane u and Chris make a stacked team . Very cool frame !


----------



## SJAaz

Wow! Shane and Chris....Now that is a looker. And you KNOW it is a shooter just from the shape of it.


----------



## 31610

Well here we go boys ! My theme is thing u thought was going to turn out awesome and did not . I tried to get this perfect and I just could not get it together. But it feels awesome in hand one my best feeling home jobs ever just not very pretty haha that’s the way she goes boys ???? it’s a ferret hunter design from Bill Hayes made from maple ???? oven roasted. I done a ca finish that was fighting me the whole way. But now I am calling it done banded up and ready to kill cans  I also like to say lots of nice frames have bin entered nice work guys great post to check out


----------



## SJAaz

Good job PB. That'll shoot with the best of them. CA finish. Man I don't know how you do it. The maple that I tried was so dense and hard, you couldn't even get water to soak into it. Finally gave it a dip in a can of marine varnish. Ha Ha! Took two weeks for it to dry to the touch. :cursin:


----------



## mattwalt

Sweet looking frame PB.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Nice frame Jason, and yeah, CA can def be a PITA at times

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

SJAaz said:


> Good job PB. That'll shoot with the best of them. CA finish. Man I don't know how you do it. The maple that I tried was so dense and hard, you couldn't even get water to soak into it. Finally gave it a dip in a can of marine varnish. Ha Ha! Took two weeks for it to dry to the touch. :cursin:


thanks ya the old maple is strong stuff I have always loved the look of it . Ya I had a project or two that was forever and a day to dry haha


----------



## 31610

mattwalt said:


> Sweet looking frame PB.


 Cheers Matt !


----------



## 31610

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice frame Jason, and yeah, CA can def be a PITA at times
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks Darrel and ya sometimes it goes ok and other times it beats on ya . I only had 5 grams of ca on it not very much. But I ended up with some low spots tried to sand them out but than I started to burn through so I stopped . I could put more layers on and fix but it doesn't look to bad so I am just shooting it .


----------



## Catapults and Carving

What you talking about PB she’s an absolute peach bro! Great work


----------



## 31610

Catapults and Carving said:


> What you talking about PB she's an absolute peach bro! Great work


 Haha I know it's not that bad the ca has me seeing shades of red that stuff can work a fella up . At one point I had the glue tube stuck to my finger and my middle finger stuck to frame good times . Thanks bud


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Well here we go boys ! My theme is thing u thought was going to turn out awesome and did not . I tried to get this perfect and I just could not get it together. But it feels awesome in hand one my best feeling home jobs ever just not very pretty haha that's the way she goes boys  it's a ferret hunter design from Bill Hayes made from maple  oven roasted. I done a ca finish that was fighting me the whole way. But now I am calling it done banded up and ready to kill cans  I also like to say lots of nice frames have bin entered nice work guys great post to check out


Yea. A pinky hole AND SuperGlue. Two mountains I have yet to climb with success! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

WOW GUYS!! Cudos all around. Shane , can't believe you pulled that off! Beautiful frame!!
Jason I really like that one! It looks like an excellent shooter plus it looks super comfortable to shoot.


----------



## NSFC

Is it good now? I think Ill work it more.,oops..... I sanded too much let me fix it by staring at it for a few days.

No that didn't fix it. What if I only look at it in the dim light, or if I squint?

No maybe if I put it away for what ever time it takes for me to forget about it.

Some undisclosed time later, Its found next to some unpaid bills,and that thick wool sock, looking back at you beautiful and sad at the same time. Its looking up at you like what has changed in you that now Im part of the cool crowd because besides some dust and surface scratches everything has been the same with me.

Im just saying I kind of understand. JUST a little.

At least you put bands on it


----------



## NSFC

This competition has picked up in the final few days

.

Thats what we get for mattwalt making this competition so deep.

I have been wondering were matts tribute piece is? Does anyone want to work on a template with me? We have a little time left!

Thanks for your dedication,time and lack of sleep because of these competitions.

It could be worse its not videos of us seeing how many twinkies we can shove down our gullets in seconds.


----------



## 31610

NSFC said:


> Is it good now? I think Ill work it more.,oops..... I sanded too much let me fix it by staring at it for a few days.
> No that didn't fix it. What if I only look at it in the dim light, or if I squint?
> No maybe if I put it away for what ever time it takes for me to forget about it.
> Some undisclosed time later, Its found next to some unpaid bills,and that thick wool sock, looking back at you beautiful and sad at the same time. Its looking up at you like what has changed in you that now Im part of the cool crowd because besides some dust and surface scratches everything has been the same with me.
> 
> Im just saying I kind of understand. JUST a little.
> 
> At least you put bands on it


 I think u get it lol . Ca finish can go 2 ways look really sharp or look like a dogs breakfast sometimes your like a dog chasing his tail trying to get it right . Had to band it up Man I need to get my trade mark fork hit on it cheers fella


----------



## NSFC

Ill take two fork hits any day over one hand smack! :banghead:

Any day slinging that you end with the same number of teeth In your head is a good day shooting.


----------



## Island made

NSFC said:


> Nice teamwork, your styles blend together flawlessly.
> Are you going to share custody of this baby? Every other weekend and holiday? :rofl:


Thanks buddy! Haha not sure what we're doing with it yet. But I won't be staying with either of us that's for sure.


----------



## Island made

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice collaboration Shane and Chris, beautiful sling
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you brother.


----------



## Island made

treeman said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all, hope everyone is well!
> This is a collaboration of Chris (treeman) and myself. Chris made these stunning chalice forks from a blackjack Oak. ( Quercus Marilandica). And I finished it off with the handle. The handle is aluminum anodized a beautiful violet with a brass and aluminium collar. I machined a metal helix and installed it in the base of the forks. And a machined grade 8 bolt runs the entire length of the handle, the head of the bolt being the Brass end cap with the lanyard hole. The lanyard is made by Chris also. This frame was his dream child and He gave me an amazing canvas to work from.
> Our inspiration and tribute of this frame is to the clergy who guided there flocks and communities through these crazy times. Being a pastor is the highest calling and the hardest job on this earth. So this frame is in honour of them.
> Thanks for looking friends! C2B9ED6F-8EEF-4CE0-A206-945B48349835.jpeg F1BC005C-3705-4EF8-BB76-1E2380BB9F59.jpeg 97919028-DD20-409A-81FA-E2ABBBAF31C3.jpeg FBED4EF8-8B2B-49AE-8ACC-7BC3B4283A30.jpeg F9B8A1A6-2DA2-48FB-A7F8-DAA78F192CEF.jpeg 1A979FD4-BF3A-4955-A5E9-AB0B710AB09A.jpeg CB0F113B-BFA1-4254-8732-D1826E24A57A.jpeg D08DC8E7-D095-4E42-B13D-3133A259EAFA.jpeg 113E2DDD-82DD-4654-B928-E9BC1641CBBE.jpeg C1DD4818-03E1-4778-B20C-95A13D6A2840.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> I'm completely riding Shanes coat tails on this one. To come up with a concept is one thing, but to bring it to life is another.
> When we first discussed this build, we asked the question; if the bishop carried a slingshot, what would it look like?
> From then on it was known as the bishop's chalice. The gorgeous anodised violet color is a reference to a clergyman's hassock. Of course it needed a priest's collar. The style and shape of the pommel and lanyard bead are inspired by a priests cap and we chose oak for the forks as most altars and church pews are solid Oak. Im truly amazed at what Shane was able to do throughout this whole build. From the machining to the coloring and everything in between.
Click to expand...

It was a pleasure doing this with you buddy! But your being far to modest. This frame was your dream and you sent me a beautiful set of chalice forks to work from. You made my job easy.


----------



## Island made

Catapults and Carving said:


> That's ridiculously beautiful! Great team effort guys, the colours, the materials, the finish! Flawless


Thanks for the kind words Carl! Means a lot!!


----------



## Island made

MOJAVE MO said:


> Okay. I'm not gonna follow that frame. That would be like the losers of the Stanley Cup serving hot chocolate and cookies to the winners. I'm bringing the Pain of Godzilla, and it will crush the competition like a windpipe in a Saharan Dust Storm!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Your too funny Mo! Haha. But don't let it stop you from posting a masterpiece!! I'm sure anybody can blow this out of the water.


----------



## Island made

mattwalt said:


> Wow... thats stunning...


Thanks Matt! Glad you like it. Not gonna lie.....it almost cost me my salvation a few times.


----------



## Island made

Port boy said:


> Wow Shane u and Chris make a stacked team . Very cool frame !


Thanks Jason. It was a lot of fun. You and I are gonna have to bust knuckles on a frame together one day.


----------



## Island made

SJAaz said:


> Wow! Shane and Chris....Now that is a looker. And you KNOW it is a shooter just from the shape of it.


Thanks Steve. Appreciate it buddy!


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is mine,a Conus,and a tribute. a Tribute to the forum and its people for all the Help,Insperation,and especially the Encouragement that is given so readily. I made this because a lot of folks told me that I could,and a couple more showed me it could be done,even by a first timer who had never even held a conus. Thanks Guys,Ya'll know who you are
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking Conus @skaard
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks,i am lovin it!


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> Hello all, hope everyone is well!
> 
> This is a collaboration of Chris (treeman) and myself. Chris made these stunning chalice forks from a blackjack Oak. ( Quercus Marilandica). And I finished it off with the handle. The handle is aluminum anodized a beautiful violet with a brass and aluminium collar. I machined a metal helix and installed it in the base of the forks. And a machined grade 8 bolt runs the entire length of the handle, the head of the bolt being the Brass end cap with the lanyard hole. The lanyard is made by Chris also. This frame was his dream child and He gave me an amazing canvas to work from.
> 
> Our inspiration and tribute of this frame is to the clergy who guided there flocks and communities through these crazy times. Being a pastor is the highest calling and the hardest job on this earth. So this frame is in honour of them.
> 
> Thanks for looking friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C2B9ED6F-8EEF-4CE0-A206-945B48349835.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F1BC005C-3705-4EF8-BB76-1E2380BB9F59.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 97919028-DD20-409A-81FA-E2ABBBAF31C3.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBED4EF8-8B2B-49AE-8ACC-7BC3B4283A30.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F9B8A1A6-2DA2-48FB-A7F8-DAA78F192CEF.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1A979FD4-BF3A-4955-A5E9-AB0B710AB09A.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CB0F113B-BFA1-4254-8732-D1826E24A57A.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D08DC8E7-D095-4E42-B13D-3133A259EAFA.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 113E2DDD-82DD-4654-B928-E9BC1641CBBE.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C1DD4818-03E1-4778-B20C-95A13D6A2840.jpeg


WOW! Beautiful!!!Amazing blend of metal and wood!


----------



## Ordo

My entry should be considered an insightfull, conceptual form of art, alla Duchamp, ehem.
Michelangelo Buonarroti -whom I honoring- said:

"The sculpture is already complete within the marble block, before I start my work. It is already there, I just have to chisel away the superfluous material."

So I present this beautiful, marvelous and unique slingshot, but I'll let you to find it inside this, in appearance, mess of woods.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I can see it for sure Ordo. What will be the tool of choice to draw that sling out of there?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo

MOJAVE MO said:


> I can see it for sure Ordo. What will be the tool of choice to draw that sling out of there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Patience.
Also rasps, files, gouges, coping saw, sandpaper, etc.


----------



## NSFC

Lookng forward to seeing it finished, better hurry up, time is running out.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Behold. The Mosca de Godzilla! You must understand that I am emotionally distressed and living in the purgatory between the Land of Beautiful Slingshots, and the Land of Ugly Slingshots.
This particular bit of kit comes with the knowledge that I had one almost like it and enjoyed a huge day of shooting with my Father-in-Law where I couldn't miss anything! Then I somehow gave it to my daughter's lumphead boyfriend who can't find the difference between a toothbrush and a slingshot. Anyway.
I found another Dankung and stripped it down to the wire and started over. Electrical tape, foam padding, fabric tape, more electrical tape, more foam and then numerous applications of spray-on truckbed liner to tighten it up and give it some skin. I expect to come up with another layer of something to enhance the ergo a bit but I am not sure what that future will bring.
I may so check to see if Occularis Plugs will fit this infection of a frame and pretty it up a little. I've been on and off this Dankung style of frame a few times now and don't recall ever trying it with a flatband yet.

*As typical I didn't read the rules of this months SSOTM contest. Given that I didn't bend this rod, then the Mosca de Godzilla is a moot entry! Please enjoy anyhow.*
Mo






























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo

MO: you invented a new esthetic category in between beautiful and ugly: BEAUTGLY.


----------



## Tree Man

Ordo, i can see it!!! Its right there!!!!


----------



## SJAaz

Mo...

My God that's ugly!! But...beauty is as beauty does, and I'm thinking "it'll shoot"..

Reminds to of an old girlfriend I had who's breasts were on her back. Ugly? Oh my.. yes indeed. But boy, she was fun to dance with. :naughty:


----------



## NSFC

Looks good. Have you tried the polymorph plastic. It sounds like it might be easier than how you describe the wrapping and taping.

Either way it looks like a comfortable toothbrush. :rofl:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

NSFC said:


> Looks good. Have you tried the polymorph plastic. It sounds like it might be easier than how you describe the wrapping and taping.
> 
> Either way it looks like a comfortable toothbrush. :rofl:
> Thanks for sharing.


Indeed NSFC. I saw your poly-post after I was already moving on this. However, it ain't to late to polymorph!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC

Ordo said:


> MO: you invented a new esthetic category in between beautiful and ugly: BEAUTGLY.





Ordo said:


> MO: you invented a new esthetic category in between beautiful and ugly: BEAUTGLY.


Oops I hit the button 2-wice :stupidcomp:

Matt maybe this could be the next ssotm category. Inspiration comes from the oddest places. And besides MO im the oddest. never settle for common N.S.F.C


----------



## NSFC

This competition has picked up in the last few days. That's unfortunate for me I thought if there were only 4 participants I would at least place with a participants ribbon.(No solider left behind)

Ive enjoyed watching and commenting on the comps that I didnt have time to participate in. Im sure others agree. (dont be shy)

This comps give us a goal to get out of our norm. We are making/helping each other grow as individuals. Which makes this a great community/support group.

Plus we get to talk smack in a loving way, like family does, around any dinner table, campfire, front porch,or tailgate.

Thanks for letting me(N.S.F.C) come out and play/learn and find friends.

Its all fun and games until someone gets there I shot out! :rofl:


----------



## MOJAVE MO

NSFC said:


> Ordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> MO: you invented a new esthetic category in between beautiful and ugly: BEAUTGLY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> MO: you invented a new esthetic category in between beautiful and ugly: BEAUTGLY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops I hit the button 2-wice :stupidcomp:
> 
> Matt maybe this could be the next ssotm category. Inspiration comes from the oddest places. And besides MO im the oddest. never settle for common N.S.F.C
Click to expand...

I dunno NSFC. Your work, and your words have an indelible edge to them. As an example my frame here would get lost in a crowd. Your frame would be pointed out, likely handcuffed and pepper sprayed, and then tossed into the pokey for a couple of nights until the Judge had time to hear your case!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Ok I think I got everybody just waiting on tango land to bust out his frame


----------



## Ordo

I have no time to finish the ss. Busy with other issues these days. Sorry...


----------



## 31610

Shoot that sucks fella but a man has to do what a man has to do no worries


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

MO, I love it, in fact it's the purtiest thang I Eva did seed I tell ya . 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> MO, I love it, in fact it's the purtiest thang I Eva did seed I tell ya .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah geez SnS, thanks for that! You know I am really waiting for somebody to ask me what a 'Mosca' is so I'll just tell youz. Mosca de Godzilla translates to Godzilla's Botfly. Which probably doesn't happen since he spends most of his time underwater. Unless of course the Botfly can lay its eggs and the wound can scab over before he hits the water. I suppose that would be the case anyway.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SJAaz said:


> Mo...
> My God that's ugly!! But...beauty is as beauty does, and I'm thinking "it'll shoot"..
> 
> Reminds to of an old girlfriend I had who's breasts were on her back. Ugly? Oh my.. yes indeed. But boy, she was fun to dance with. :naughty:


Oh that is a keeper for sure! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

SJAaz said:


> Mo...
> 
> My God that's ugly!! But...beauty is as beauty does, and I'm thinking "it'll shoot"..
> 
> Reminds to of an old girlfriend I had who's breasts were on her back. Ugly? Oh my.. yes indeed. But boy, she was fun to dance with. :naughty:


i think I might know the lady of whom you speak-or her daughter-did she by any chance live in Yuma,AZ?


----------



## SJAaz

skarrd said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mo...
> 
> My God that's ugly!! But...beauty is as beauty does, and I'm thinking "it'll shoot"..
> 
> Reminds to of an old girlfriend I had who's breasts were on her back. Ugly? Oh my.. yes indeed. But boy, she was fun to dance with. :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> i think I might know the lady of whom you speak-or her daughter-did she by any chance live in Yuma,AZ?
Click to expand...

I think her granddaughter does or did.


----------



## mattwalt

Thanks PB


----------



## mattwalt

Some very cool frames done this month.

Just been through the list and reading the submissions.

Winner - Island Made and Treeman. Awesome frame - the choice of hand and machined materials and approach for the dedication work very well together. Ends up feeling quite churchy, Very nice collaboration there. Fantastic result.

Special mention - Catapults and Carving. A very nice simple approach on that frame. Think its very sympathetic to dedication. And as a whole works very well. If there was a runner up this month you'd have it in the bag.


----------



## skarrd

Congratulations to Island made/Treeman compilation! That really was a winner!


----------



## 31610

Yep that was a sweet frame Shane and Chris made congratulations fellas


----------



## Catapults and Carving

congratulations Shane and Chris! It's a stunning frame.
Cheers for the mention mattwalt, motivated me to get involved in more!


----------



## mattwalt

Next month is a natty month - Keen to see what you guys can turn out


----------



## Island made

Wow! Thanks Matt! And I huge thanks to Chris. This was a blast to build and always an awesome contest to participate in.


----------



## Ibojoe

Congratulations Chris and Shane and Carl!!!!!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Congrats to Chris and Shane on a gorgeous frame and collaboration.....we all knew that was the winner when it was posted, lol

Congrats to you also Carl for the special mention, cool frames from everyone, love seeing what comes out of these builds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Some very cool frames done this month.
> 
> Just been through the list and reading the submissions.
> 
> Winner - Island Made and Treeman. Awesome frame - the choice of hand and machined materials and approach for the dedication work very well together. Ends up feeling quite churchy, Very nice collaboration there. Fantastic result.
> 
> Special mention - Catapults and Carving. A very nice simple approach on that frame. Think its very sympathetic to dedication. And as a whole works very well. If there was a runner up this month you'd have it in the bag.


So you are basically saying I got DQ'd for my modified Mosca de Godzilla....??! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Mo - I take every entry seriously. Even that guy. There were 2 things that made it slip.

Firstly it wasn't dedicated to anything specific. If you could have explained a rational for the approach (aesthetics aside) - would have elevated its status as a consideration.

Secondly it used a readily available pre-made frame (would have preferred all made for purpose) - though not specified was a factor.

if its fugly - needs to be motivated. TBH - think you could have given a very valid one which would have made this a serious contender.


----------



## devils son in law

How did I miss this whole thread?

Great builds, guys and congrats Shane and Chris! :bowdown:


----------



## mattwalt

DSiL - don't totally miss July's...


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Mo - I take every entry seriously. Even that guy. There were 2 things that made it slip.
> 
> Firstly it wasn't dedicated to anything specific. If you could have explained a rational for the approach (aesthetics aside) - would have elevated its status as a consideration.
> 
> Secondly it used a readily available pre-made frame (would have preferred all made for purpose) - though not specified was a factor.
> 
> if its fugly - needs to be motivated. TBH - think you could have given a very valid one which would have made this a serious contender.


Haha! Thanks for the competition. You know that I threw it in there to keep the other competitors on their toes. The NEXT competition I'm a aiming to break some hearts for sure! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

Wow! Thanks everyone for the appreciation and encouragement. These builds are great fun, especially with this group of people. 
...and that fast we're on to July.


----------



## SJAaz

Great job Shane and Chris! and also hats off the Matt who works hard on these contests.


----------



## Ordo

My compliments to the winners! Fine job there.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Congrats to the winners for their top notch creation. :thumbsup:


----------

